# Polaroid SX-70 is not ejecting the dark slide



## Polaroid_Enthusiast

Hey everyone! I am very new to this forum and absolutely new to the world of Polaroid. I just bought an SX-70 off eBay purely on a whim. I have no experience of using SLRs but I loved the vintage effect of an SX-70 and bought an untested one on eBay. I also bought the Impossible Project PX100 First Flush film. I loaded the film in the camera as per my understanding from YouTube videos. However, the camera did not eject / spit out the black card on closing the film compartment as it was supposed to. 

There was no sound when I put the film in and closed the film compartment. Nothing is happening and no sound is made when I press the red button. But maybe that's just because the black card / dark slide is still inside so the motor isn't doing it's thing... I don't know. I can see pretty clearly through the lens and the bellows seem to be in good shape. 

What could be the problem? Why did it not spit out the black card? Please help me!!! I am really dying to use my SX-70 but don't know how to make it work. 

Is the camera dead? If there are suggestions for checking some technical parts, I'll really appreciate if you can please give me full instructions and exact guidelines for opening / cleaning / testing the components as I have no clue what lies in the camera. I know there's something called the rollers that I should check but I have no clue how to do that. 

Do you think my film is useless now? Will it be a waste of a film if I have to take it out because it'll be exposed to light or is it fine if the black slide hasn't come out yet?

Please help! Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## compur

When you insert a film pack and close the front of the camera you should
immediately hear the camera's motor working as it spits out the dark card.

The camera likely needs repair and they are not user serviceable.  And, 
having it repaired would likely cost more than finding another one that works.

If the seller promised a return/refund if the camera is not functional I would
take him/her up on that.  Otherwise, it's not a good idea to buy untested SX70s
(or untested anything -- unless you're prepared to fix it).

Your film should still be fine -- just pull it out.  Even if the card is missing 
you'd only lose the one picture on top of the film pack.


----------



## Polaroid_Enthusiast

compur said:


> When you insert a film pack and close the front of the camera you should
> immediately hear the camera's motor working as it spits out the dark card.



Thank you so much. Do you think the problem could be with the film? When I open the film door, a thin bit of a film-like material is hanging out and getting stuck to the upper panel. The dark slide is still in the film. 

The seller did offer a refund but I would love to try and make this work! Else, I'll definitely return and go in for a tested one. Thanks again!


----------



## compur

Polaroid_Enthusiast said:


> compur said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you insert a film pack and close the front of the camera you should
> immediately hear the camera's motor working as it spits out the dark card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much. Do you think the problem could be with the film? When I open the film door, a thin bit of a film-like material is hanging out and getting stuck to the upper panel. The dark slide is still in the film.
> 
> The seller did offer a refund but I would love to try and make this work! Else, I'll definitely return and go in for a tested one. Thanks again!
Click to expand...


I wouldn't think it would be the fault of the film since it is new but if there 
is something visibly odd about it then I guess it is possible.  If you look at
the bottom of the film pack you'll see 2 silvery round spots about the size 
of dimes.  Those are electrical contacts for the battery that is inside the
film pack.  The camera has 2 metal contacts inside that connect with 
those spots and complete the circuit. If there is nothing covering those
spots on the film pack there should be no problem with it. You could also 
try cleaning them with a little rubbing alcohol in case they are dirty.

BTW, it's not unusual for SX70 cameras to be found in dead condition 
these days.  They were made decades ago.  I would only buy one that
is tested and/or guaranteed to work.


----------



## Dwig

Polaroid_Enthusiast said:


> compur said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you insert a film pack and close the front of the camera you should
> immediately hear the camera's motor working as it spits out the dark card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much. Do you think the problem could be with the film? When I open the film door, a thin bit of a film-like material is hanging out and getting stuck to the upper panel. ...
Click to expand...


This is normal for situations like this where the camera fails to eject the dark cover. It is most likely the camera's fault. The only film fault that could cause this would be a dead battery.

If you have a battery tester designed for 9v batteries and uses leads that can contact the electrical contacts on the bottom of the film pack you could get some idea if the battery in the film is good.


----------

